# Previsão sazonal - Outono 2009



## DRC (29 Ago 2009 às 13:50)

Eu sei que ainda falta para o Outono, mas gostaria de saber quais são as previsões.


----------



## Aurélio (1 Set 2009 às 12:53)

DRC disse:


> Eu sei que ainda falta para o Outono, mas gostaria de saber quais são as previsões.



Seja feita a sua vontade !!









Como pode verificar a seca está para durar de acordo com estas previsões mas creio que agora no final de Setembro é que teremos uma previsão sazonal mais actualizada para o Outono, mas na minha modesta opinião, teremos precipitação abaixo da média mas não tão seco como o último !!


----------



## MSantos (1 Set 2009 às 13:21)

As previsões sazonais valem o que valem

Mas a olhar para estas previsões a seca vai continuar.


----------



## Vince (1 Set 2009 às 23:01)

Aurélio disse:


> Como pode verificar a seca está para durar de acordo com estas previsões mas creio que agora no final de Setembro é que teremos uma previsão sazonal mais actualizada para o Outono, mas na minha modesta opinião, teremos precipitação abaixo da média mas não tão seco como o último !!



Essa previsão para Outubro é deprimente. Esperemos que se enganem.


----------



## Kraliv (1 Set 2009 às 23:48)

Vince disse:


> Essa previsão para Outubro é deprimente. *Esperemos que se enganem*.






Faço votos para que assim seja  

Ía ser mesmo uma grande seca


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Set 2009 às 20:32)

Vince disse:


> Essa previsão para Outubro é deprimente. Esperemos que se enganem.



Essa previsão é um flop.
A minha está melhor feita e será assim( atenção que é só para o Algarve):

*Previsão Outono 2009 no Algarve*

Vamos ter um Outono ameno e com precipitação na média ou ligeiramente acima da média, de referir um Setembro com temperaturas acima da média, um Outubro acima da média e precipitação na média, um Novembro na média ou ligeiramente acima da média em termos de temperatura e precipitação.


*Setembro*: Mês com temperaturas superiores à média e precipitação dentro da média.

*Temperaturas*: anomalia entre 0.6ºC e os 1.2ºC

*Precipitação*: 5 mm e os 30 mm


*Outubro*: Mês com temperaturas acima da média e precipitação na média.


*Temperaturas*: anomalia entre os 0.3ºC e os 0.8ºC.


*Precipitação*: 40 mm e os 70 mm


*Novembro*: Mês com  temperaturas acima do normal  e precipitação acima  da média.

*Temperaturas*: anomalia entre 0.3ºC e os 0.9ºC

*Precipitação*: 80 mm e os 130 mm 

Estas são as minhas previsões, para um Outono que eu prevejo que venha a ser mais húmido que nos últimos anos.


----------



## N_Fig (2 Set 2009 às 23:28)

As minhas previsões são estas:
Setembro - A precipitação média em Portugal andará entre os 30mm e os 40mm. A temperatura mínima terá uma anomalia de 0ºC a -1ºC e a máxima de 0ºC a 1ºC.
Outubro - A precipitação média em Portugal andará entre os 100mm e os 120mm. A temperatura mínima terá uma anomalia de 0ºC a 1ºC e a máxima também.
Novembro - A precipitação média em Portugal andará entre os 80mm e os 90mm. A temperatura mínima terá uma anomalia de 0ºC a -1ºC e a máxima também.


----------



## Aurélio (2 Set 2009 às 23:30)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Essa previsão é um flop.
> A minha está melhor feita e será assim( atenção que é só para o Algarve):
> 
> *Previsão Outono 2009 no Algarve*
> ...




Vê lá se levas goleada maior que o Setubal


----------



## David sf (14 Set 2009 às 22:11)

Em relação aos mapas em cima colocados da NOAA, as previsões para Setembro foram um fiasco, apesar de já estarem corrigidas, mas vai haver locais no sul do país com anomalias positivas de precipitação muito grande. Castro Verde em 2 horas teve 70 mm, o que pressupõe uma anomalia positiva de quase 200 por cento em relação à normal de Beja, 25 mm. Para Outubro e Novembro a previsão mudou e agora transformaram as previsões muito secas em muito humidas. Pior que uma previsão errada é um organismo dizer que o Outono será seco e uma semana depois dizer que vai ser chuvoso. Aí a credibilidade vai toda à vida.


----------



## Veterano (14 Set 2009 às 22:21)

David sf disse:


> Para Outubro e Novembro a previsão mudou e agora transformaram as previsões muito secas em muito humidas. Pior que uma previsão errada é um organismo dizer que o Outono será seco e uma semana depois dizer que vai ser chuvoso. Aí a credibilidade vai toda à vida.



  Qualquer previsão a médio prazo é falível, principalmente nos tempos que correm, com numerosos eventos inesperados.

  Mas ainda bem que existe honestidade para reconhecer o erro e tentar fazer (prever) melhor.

  Neste caso concreto, tomara que não voltem a mudar de opinião.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Set 2009 às 22:32)

David sf disse:


> Em relação aos mapas em cima colocados da NOAA, as previsões para Setembro foram um fiasco, apesar de já estarem corrigidas, mas vai haver locais no sul do país com anomalias positivas de precipitação muito grande. Castro Verde em 2 horas teve 70 mm, o que pressupõe uma anomalia positiva de quase 200 por cento em relação à normal de Beja, 25 mm. Para Outubro e Novembro a previsão mudou e agora transformaram as previsões muito secas em muito humidas. Pior que uma previsão errada é um organismo dizer que o Outono será seco e uma semana depois dizer que vai ser chuvoso. Aí a credibilidade vai toda à vida.



Só que existe outros modelos que prevêm meses chuvosos até Dezembro. Metoffice, Lameteo são 2 exemplos disso, agora o NOAA fez a rectificação e está mais próximo da realidade.


----------



## Aurélio (14 Set 2009 às 23:30)

David SF se tens seguido as previsões sazonais dos ultimos meses (ao longo dos ultimos meses) terias verificado que apenas num pequeno periodo ... do mês de Agosto as previsões mudaram para Outono seco !!
Mais importante do que um modelo é analisar os restantes modelos de previsão sazonal que usam diferentes modelos ou critérios de previsão.
Olhando para todos, podes observar não só de agora ... mas ao longo dos ultimos meses que a tendencia para este Outono/Inverno variava entre o normal e a tendencia para chuvoso!!

Em relação á história da média de Beja ou do que quer que seja, vê o seguinte:
se tivesses 5 estações no distrito, com 4 a registar  0 mm no mês e uma 70 mm a média de Beja é de 70 mm ou 14 mm???
Obviamente não existe 5 estações no distrito de beja (acho eu) mas certamente a média de Beja não será  70 mm.
De acordo com as previsões (se as coisas se mantiverem) apenas o interior do alentejo, mais uma pequena faixa até ao Sado e qui sa zonas da serra algarvia terão precip. acima da média.

Para analisares se o Sul tem precipitação acima ou abaixo do normal terias que tomar em consideração todas as estações do Sul, e olha que existem muitas a zeros.
Olha por exemplo em grande parte do litoral algarvio e alentejano !!


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Set 2009 às 01:52)

Veterano disse:


> Qualquer previsão a médio prazo é falível, principalmente nos tempos que correm, com numerosos eventos inesperados.
> 
> Mas ainda bem que existe honestidade para reconhecer o erro e tentar fazer (prever) melhor.
> 
> Neste caso concreto, tomara que não voltem a mudar de opinião.



Sim, seria muito mau se de facto o período que ainda se considera como repositor dos valores normais, mais importante ainda, minimamente suficientes de precipitação em pontos estratégicos do País com vista à sua auto-suficiência hídrica, de repente ficasse sob o efeito de seca que até poderia ser extrema se o mesmo fosse longo...

Tudo isso ainda está bem fresco na memória!


----------



## vitamos (15 Set 2009 às 09:51)

Veterano disse:


> Qualquer previsão a médio prazo é falível, principalmente nos tempos que correm, com numerosos eventos inesperados.



Amigo Veterano eu faço só um acrescento: Ao falarmos de sazonal falamos de longo prazo e não médio! E aí o erro que referes é aumentado exponencialmente por motivos óbvios.

Eu já disse muitas vezes que tenho alergia a previsões sazonais... Obviamente que olho para este tópico com todo o respeito  Isto porque por não crer em algo que para mim falha vezes e vezes sem conta, não me apetece vir para aqui dizer que falhou no mês X ou Y, esquecendo que possa ter acontecido no Z... Isto poderia parecer oportunismo meteorológico, e se alguns se possam dedicar a isso eu não tenho propriamente paciência para tal!

De resto e embora não ligue nada a estas coisas da previsão sazonal mantenho o respeito pelas instituições que o fazem que, mesmo errando, têm prestígio reconhecido e  profissionais que certamente farão o seu melhor na área a que se dedicam


----------



## Aurélio (15 Set 2009 às 10:22)

Irra ... qualquer dia espeto aqui todos os mapas do NOAA ou NCEP, dos ultimos anos, dos mapas lançados em Setembro, Dezembro e Março !!
Depois logo me dizem alguma coisa ... agora estou sem paciência !!
O ano passado falhou apenas um mês da época Outono/Inverno ... há dois anos equivalente !!

Em 2006 davam precipitação no Outono acima da média e foi isso que tivemos ...em 2004-2005 davam uma seca descomunal e foi isso que tivemos ... e ainda veem-me dizer que falham vezes sem conta e sei lá o que mais ... até parece que o serviço que prestam não presta !!
Digo mais o MetOffice e o NOAA são quem acertam mais nas previsões sazonais !!
E digo mais todos os modelos á data de Setembro apontam para pelo menos o Outono com precipitação acima da média !!
Até ao final de Setembro o cenário pode mudar .. mas penso que a partir daí o que está .. está e normalmente o padrão não mudará pelo menos até Dezembro por isso vamos aguardar !!


----------



## David sf (15 Set 2009 às 11:26)

No tópico referente ao Inverno passado já fiz um comentário a uma previsão sazonal que esteve longe de acertar. Outras há que acertaram, casos de Junho e Julho deste ano. Não tenho nada contra os organismos em questão mas previsões a tão longo prazo são um tiro no escuro. Mas há outras instituições e até pessoas individualmente em vários fóruns portugueses e estrangeiros, que sem qualquer tipo de programação informática, são mais certeiros que a NOAA, e já agora o MetOffice (que tem sido muito criticado, até na imprensa inglesa, por ter falhado as previsões sazonais para todas as estações do último ano).


----------



## Aurélio (15 Set 2009 às 11:46)

David sf disse:


> No tópico referente ao Inverno passado já fiz um comentário a uma previsão sazonal que esteve longe de acertar. Outras há que acertaram, casos de Junho e Julho deste ano. Não tenho nada contra os organismos em questão mas previsões a tão longo prazo são um tiro no escuro. Mas há outras instituições e até pessoas individualmente em vários fóruns portugueses e estrangeiros, que sem qualquer tipo de programação informática, são mais certeiros que a NOAA, e já agora o MetOffice (que tem sido muito criticado, até na imprensa inglesa, por ter falhado as previsões sazonais para todas as estações do último ano).



Estive olhando ao site do IM e olhando ao mapa de Portugal, o mes de Dezembro de 2008 em termos de precipitação podes observar que a maior parte de Portugal teve precipitação entre 40 a 60% abaixo do normal.
Janeiro e Fevereiro mas particularmente Janeiro é que falharam redondamente!
Sabes basta que os modelos numericos achem que determinada acção se passa na semana 24 e afinal passa-se na 23 e pimba ... ficam os meses trocados e creio que Janeiro foi ao menos assim ... pois eles acabaram por ficar trocados


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Set 2009 às 11:47)

Cada dia mais para além ,mais  dificuldades .
Cada dia mais distante , mais o objecto de estudo é vasto, mais o
Horizonte se alarga.
Não haverá dúvidas deste enquadramento.
Se às vezes tudo se altera para pouco mais de uma semana,
que esperar de uma previsão para daqui a um mês? Ou mais ?
A fiabilidade dos modelos de previsão acaba,
onde começam as nossas limitações de Conhecimento.
Já o disse aqui e reafirmo:
-Os progressos na previsão meteorológica nestas últimas três décadas
têm sido fantásticos.
Ainda me lembro do negro e  vazio total das previsões para 8, 9 dias
quando era adolescente.
Esta evolução arrasadora , acompanhou os avanços  alucinantes do Homem
 na Descoberta Científica, na Revolução que as novas tecnologias
aliadas ao Conhecimento propiciaram.
Ainda assim, longa será a estrada que irá desembocar a essas certezas, longe quedamos ainda de objectivos tão ousados.
E sabem uma coisa?
Ainda bem que assim  acontece.
Se daqui a dois meses , e até lá por consequência,
soubéssemos grosso modo, o que nos esperaría,
não seríamos tantos , a ler e a escrever nestas páginas com entusiasmo,
mas sim uns  poucos ,carentes de emoções , sedentos de Surpresas...
Outono 2009 ?
Venha Ele. Cá estaremos para o observar ...


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Set 2009 às 08:26)

*Que esperam para este Outono?*

Eu para este Outono espero chuva e trovoadas...
Era tão bom
E voces?


----------



## Mjhb (22 Set 2009 às 08:44)

Muita chuva, muito frio, muita neve, muita trovoada, muito 
Resumindo: uma boa vaga de mau tempo...


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Set 2009 às 11:43)

*22/09 - Equinócio de Setembro: início do Outono*

Este ano o Equinócio ocorre no dia 22 de Setembro às 22h19m. Este instante marca o início do Outono no Hemisfério Norte. Esta estação prolonga-se por 89,79 dias até ao próximo Solstício que ocorre no dia 21 de Dezembro às 17h47m.

"Vai-te ao longo da costa discorrendo,
e outra terra acharás de mais verdade,
lá quase junto donde o Sol ardendo
iguala o dia e noite em quantidade."
Lus.,II,63.

Equinócio: instante em que o Sol, no seu movimento anual aparente, corta o equador celeste. A palavra de origem latina significa "noite igual ao dia", pois nestas datas dia e noite têm igual duração.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Set 2009 às 13:51)

Mário Barros disse:


> *22/09 - Equinócio de Setembro: início do Outono*
> 
> Este ano o Equinócio ocorre no dia 22 de Setembro às 22h19m. Este instante marca o início do Outono no Hemisfério Norte. Esta estação prolonga-se por 89,79 dias até ao próximo Solstício que ocorre no dia 21 de Dezembro às 17h47m.
> 
> ...



Muito giro ... mas onde é que isso afecta a previsão sazonal


----------



## Vince (22 Set 2009 às 13:57)

Aurélio disse:


> Muito giro ... mas onde é que isso afecta a previsão sazonal



O tópico é sobre Outono, e como o Outono começa hoje ...
O Mário até me perguntou que não sabia onde pôr no fórum e até fui eu que sugeri aqui.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Set 2009 às 14:20)

Vince disse:


> O tópico é sobre Outono, e como o Outono começa hoje ...
> O Mário até me perguntou que não sabia onde pôr no fórum e até fui eu que sugeri aqui.




ok ....


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (22 Set 2009 às 22:25)

*Un otoño más cálido de lo normal*
VídeoFotoplay
Video: Atlas.
Vista de una arboleda en la Casa de Campo. | Marga Estebaranz.

Efe | Madrid
Actualizado martes 22/09/2009 21:09 horasDisminuye el tamaño del texto Aumenta el tamaño del texto Comentarios 78 
El otoño, que oficialmente comienza este martes, será más cálido de lo normal, especialmente en las regiones mediterráneas, con temperaturas que podrían situarse entre 1 y 1,5 grados centígrados por encima de los valores medios para esta época del año.

Así se desprende de la predicción estacional realizada por la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET) dada a conocer en rueda de prensa por su portavoz, Ángel Rivera. En cuanto a las precipitaciones, se mantendrán, en general, dentro de los valores normales, salvo en Baleares, donde se prevé una ligera tendencia a que el próximo trimestre sea más húmedo de lo habitual.

El verano, que ya acaba, ha sido extremadamente cálido en toda España y se sitúa como el tercero más cálido desde 1970, sólo superado por los estíos de 2003 y 2005, "en la línea del cambio climático", ha señalado Rivera. Este último trimestre se ha caracterizado también por las escasas lluvias, un 30 por ciento por debajo de los valores normales, lo que le sitúa como el tercer verano más seco del siglo XXI, por detrás de los del 2001 y 2005.

La actividad tormentosa a lo largo del verano ha sido más reducida de lo habitual, si bien se registraron algunos episodios que dieron lugar a precipitaciones de cierta importancia en el suroeste de Galicia, en zonas de levante y en áreas del nordeste peninsular.

En cuanto al balance mes a mes, Rivera ha explicado que junio ha sido un mes extremadamente cálido en la mayor parte de España y las temperaturas más importantes se registraron los últimos días, con algunas "sorpresas", como los más de 41 grados que se alcanzaron en Córdoba. Julio ha sido también "bastante" cálido, aunque fue relativamente fresco en el noroeste peninsular, y la máxima absoluta se registró en Alcantarilla (Murcia) el día 23, con 45 grados, que fue además la temperatura máxima del verano.

En este mes, además, se produjo un aumento súbito de temperaturas, "un fenómeno curioso que nos sorprende de vez en cuando en el Mediterráneo", y que en esta ocasión ocurrió en Melilla, donde en los últimos días de julio subió y bajó la temperatura trece grados en poco más de media hora.

Calor persistente 
Agosto ha sido el tercero más cálido desde 1961, sólo superado por los años 1991 y 2003, y lo más destacado de este mes es "la persistencia del tiempo cálido", lo que ha llevado a la percepción de "un verano que no se acaba". Además, como hecho curioso, Rivera ha resaltado las altas temperaturas registradas en los últimos quince días de agosto. "No recordamos desde los años sesenta una quincena tan cálida como esa".

La primera quincena de septiembre ha sido también en conjunto cálida, una situación que cambió el día 13 con la entrada de masas frías que provocaron un descenso de las temperaturas. Como no se esperan otras entradas frías hasta finales de mes ni precipitaciones importantes, salvo en Baleares y zonas del litoral mediterráneo, la previsión es que septiembre acabe como un mes "ligeramente cálido".

El año hidrológico, que va desde el 1 de octubre de 2008 a 30 septiembre de 2009, ha registrado un déficit hídrico del 15 por ciento respecto al año anterior, por lo que se puede calificar de "normal, tirando a seco". En cuanto a la distribución geográfica, se aprecian diferencias notables entre el área mediterránea, que presenta un cierto superávit, y la vertiente atlántica, "con un déficit de precipitaciones" que supera el 25 por ciento.

Fonte: http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2009/09/21/ciencia/1253534112.html


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Set 2009 às 22:48)

*Pódese predicir o tempo que imos ter en todo o outono?*

Resposta da MeteoGalicia:

[VIDEO]http://media2.crtvg.es/informativos_f/0652/0652_20090922.wmv[/VIDEO]

Excelente abordagem para o público que vê a TVGaliza!


----------



## Aurélio (23 Set 2009 às 11:47)

Flaviense21 disse:


> *Pódese predicir o tempo que imos ter en todo o outono?*
> 
> Resposta da MeteoGalicia:
> 
> ...



Também o ano passado eles davam para a terra deles, precipitações normais para a época, e tiveram 15% abaixo do normal, portanto classificaram como normal a seco.
Para nós (não sabemos o que acha o nosso IM) calhou-nos precipitações na média do país na ordem dos 500, quando a média é de 912.5 mm. O mesmo posso dizer em relação ao Algarve !!


----------



## Aurélio (23 Set 2009 às 16:06)

Acabaram de sair os dados do NOAA referente aos proximos trimestres:

Parece que isto vai continuar a ser seco .... pelo menos no mês de Outubro, o que de resto é algo que já vem de trás havendo apenas uma pequena chance de ser superior ao normal aqui no Sul !!

Por um lado parece-me que isto até pode ser bom .... mas por outro não sei .. não gosto lá muito de adiamentos, mas tb vos garanto !!
Se eles este ano metem água será o ano que metem mais água porque eles dizem que de Novembro até Fevereiro será sempre superior ao normal !!

< já meto os gráficos .. horas do lanche >


----------



## Aurélio (23 Set 2009 às 16:45)

Cá vai disto então:


















Como podem ver através dos vários gráficos as previsões sazonais este ano são propicias a que tenhamos um Outono/Inverno com precipitação acima do normal em termos trimestrais.

Em termos mensais há a assinalar que este mês que entra (tem sido o mês que eles têm oscilado mais) terá precipitação abaixo do normal em especial no Norte e Centro, sendo bastante incerto que o sul será seco ou normal.
Depois para os restantes meses a tendência é para um Outono/Inverno com precipitação acima da média, e as temperaturas tb acima da média.
Na minha modesta opinião para ter precipitações acima da média terá que ser com temperaturas acima média (ventos sul) e Sudoeste !!

Já tenho saudades um Inverno a sério !!

PS: Já sei que é apenas uma previsão sazonal mas temos que nos agarrar a alguma coisa senão penso que terei Verão até Dezembro!!
Que saudades de uma depressão a entrar de Sudoeste vinda da Madeira .... 
Já agora o Norte ainda tem mais possibilidade de vir a ter Outono/Inverno do que o Sul .. mas daqui a 10 dias penso que teremos mais certezas mas era bom que acertassem ... para bem de portugal !!
O mais parecido com este ano foi apenas 2005/2006 e 2006/2007 embora depois metade dos acabassem por errar grosseiramente ... referente aos meses de Inverno !!


----------



## meteo (23 Set 2009 às 17:43)

Estas previsões sazonais na minha opinião teem acertado tanto,que é quase igual eu dar um palpite,e ter probabilidade parecida de acertar comparando com estas previsões sazonais.


----------



## frederico (23 Set 2009 às 20:31)

Em relação à precipitação prevista para o mês de Outubro, seria interessante referir o seguinte facto passado: recordo-me de no início da presente década (não posso precisar se foi em 2001, 2002 ou 2003) o Sul ter sido presenteado com um Outono muito chuvoso, com cheias no Algarve e na Andaluzia Ocidental, e de em contrapartida não ter chuvido durante dois meses (Outubro e Novembro) na Galiza. Olhando para anos anteriores, é muito provável que tenhamos um Outubro chuvoso a Sul e seco a Norte.


----------



## N_Fig (23 Set 2009 às 22:06)

frederico disse:


> Em relação à precipitação prevista para o mês de Outubro, seria interessante referir o seguinte facto passado: recordo-me de no início da presente década (não posso precisar se foi em 2001, 2002 ou 2003) o Sul ter sido presenteado com um Outono muito chuvoso, com cheias no Algarve e na Andaluzia Ocidental, e de em contrapartida não ter chuvido durante dois meses (Outubro e Novembro) na Galiza. Olhando para anos anteriores, é muito provável que tenhamos um Outubro chuvoso a Sul e seco a Norte.



Outono de 2001, se não me engano.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Set 2009 às 22:39)

N_Fig disse:


> Outono de 2001, se não me engano.



Sim, foi o Outono de 2001, só no mês de Setembro ocorreu duas inundações no sotavento, em 21 e depois a 29.


----------



## Agreste (23 Set 2009 às 22:46)

Melhor do que esse ano foi o histórico ano de 1988. Bateram-se recordes precipitação particularmente entre os dias 26 de Outubro e 12 de Novembro com 300mm a 400mm. Mas depois... depois esteve 2 meses praticamente sem chover...


----------



## Aurélio (24 Set 2009 às 09:21)

Agreste disse:


> Melhor do que esse ano foi o histórico ano de 1988. Bateram-se recordes precipitação particularmente entre os dias 26 de Outubro e 12 de Novembro com 300mm a 400mm. Mas depois... depois esteve 2 meses praticamente sem chover...



Meus caros algarvios o melhor Outono/Inverno foi no ano de 95/96 como referi noutro tópico "Acompanhamento do Clima de Portugal"
Em relação ao sul os dois melhores anos em termos de precipitação foram 95/96 e depois 89/90 !!
ter mais ou menos cheias não quer dizer que tenha sido o mais chuvoso !!
Já agora amigos algarvios tem acontecido termos  meses extremamente chuvosos devido á circulação zonal (precipitação abundante em todo o país em que destaco desde a 2ª metade de Novembro de 95 a Janeiro de 1996) e outras situações em que não chove no Norte e aqui o sul é contemplado com grandes chuvadas devido ao AA a norte propicionando entradas de Sudoeste (que saudades aqui no Sul)


----------



## Aurélio (27 Set 2009 às 21:18)

Agreste disse:


> Melhor do que esse ano foi o histórico ano de 1988. Bateram-se recordes precipitação particularmente entre os dias 26 de Outubro e 12 de Novembro com 300mm a 400mm. Mas depois... depois esteve 2 meses praticamente sem chover...



Eu lembro-me de uma altura quando era pequeno em que tinha chovido 3 dias seguidos de forma torrencial é que foi mesmo torrencial e lembro-me que a chuva (nuvens) vinham de Sueste, podia muito bem ter sido nessa data que indicas, ou então 89-90, que no Sul foi o mais chuvoso.

Outubro, Novembro e Dezembro extremamente chuvosos.
estive a consultar e digo-te que isso foi uma depressão digamos que perfeita pois veio de Noroeste no dia 25 Outubro extendo-se as linhas depressionárias ao longo da nossa costa no dia 26 Outubro. Mas creio que entre 4 de Novembro e 8 Novembro se deve ter concentrado a maior parte da precipitação.
O que destaco aqui foi o facto de ter sido a mesma depressão as residir durante 15 dias ao largo da nossa costa !!


----------



## Aurélio (27 Set 2009 às 21:25)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Sim, foi o Outono de 2001, só no mês de Setembro ocorreu duas inundações no sotavento, em 21 e depois a 29.



Sim foi no mês de Setembro de 2001, e Outubro tb esteve ligeiramente acima da média. 
Quanto ao Outono muito chuvoso permita-me porque depois em Novembro e Dezembro foi sempre a secar !!


----------



## Aurélio (27 Set 2009 às 21:28)

Previsão sazonal actualizada:
(só para a Europa): mensal





ATENÇÃO: Devo chamar a atenção que não se deve tomar em muita atenção os valores apresentados, devendo-se tomar apenas em atenção que teremos um Outono e Inverno abaixo ou acima da média !!
É bastante provável que este Outono seja apenas superior á média no Norte e centro e que no Inverno o cenário seja ao contrário.
Contudo devo realçar que muitas vezes estas previsões falham e que ainda estamos no final de Setembro.
Por isso nada de entusiamos exagerados..... porque são apenas previsões sazonais e se é dificil a 15 dias imagine-se então a meses de distância !!


----------



## Aurélio (27 Set 2009 às 21:41)

Hemisfério Norte:





daqui pode-se observar o cenário actualmente previsto, e sua provável evolução e po exemplo em relação a Outubro tem andado sempre num tira e põe ... enquanto Novembro tem sido o mês mais estático que deve ter anomalia a Norte e Centro e provavelmente na média no sul.
Dezembro tb tem oscilado bastante e diria que este mês não me convence no mapa porque neste cenário teria que as depressões virem de Norte e Noroeste, ficando estacionadas muito próximas de Portugal < já tem acontecido>.
Janeiro e feveireiro mostra uma provável anomalia nas nossas latitudes, com precipitação acima da média desde a América até ao Mediterrâneo. 
Os nossos meses mais chuvosos registados aqui no sul foram neste cenário, ou mais ou menos assim .... 
AntiCiclone para britânicos e depressões a Sudoeste de Portugal como em 89 e 95-96 .... Saudades !!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Set 2009 às 22:24)

Ano de 1989:

Outubro 307.3 mm
Novembro 217.0 mm
Dezembro 541.3 mm

Total:  1065.6 mm

Ano de 1992:

Dezembro 424.8 mm

Neste ano, o Novembro ficou a 0 mm

Ano de 1995 - 1996:

Novembro 95 167.5 mm  
Dezembro 95 299.3 mm  
Janeiro 96 317.1 mm 
Fevereiro 96 53.2 mm 
Março 96 190.4 mm

A estação utilizada foi a de Quelfes (Inag)

Nesse período que o Agreste referiu caíram 401 mm nesta estação.

Foram os valores mais espectaculares ocorridos no Algarve.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Set 2009 às 15:42)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Ano de 1989:
> 
> Outubro 307.3 mm
> Novembro 217.0 mm
> ...



Quelfes é perto de olhão ... mas estou supreendido porque os valores são maiores em relação ao esperado .... pois Quelfes é perto do mar e a estação que tenho falado é referente a São Brás de Alportel ...
Julgava que o factor altitude (apesar de 300 e tal metros) tivesse mais influencia !!

Dezembro de 89 choveu mais nesse mês que a média de um ano !!!
É um espectáculo que saudades ..... de quando chovia


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Out 2009 às 15:02)

*Setembro*: Mês com temperaturas superiores à média e precipitação dentro da média.

Temperaturas: anomalia entre 0.6ºC e os 1.2ºC

Precipitação: 5 mm e os 30 mm

Neste site " http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/temperature/tn08554_30.gif " a anomalia andou à volta dos 0.9ºC como se diz ficou no meio, já a precipitação ficou dentro dos valores tirando Faro e Olhão em que foram inferiores, porque de resto os valores foram dentro dos valores que previa.

Portanto Setembro acertei em cheio 

Algarvio1980 - 1 x clima - 0 

Que venha Outubro


----------



## N_Fig (4 Out 2009 às 15:09)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Setembro*: Mês com temperaturas superiores à média e precipitação dentro da média.
> 
> Temperaturas: anomalia entre 0.6ºC e os 1.2ºC
> 
> ...



Mas que previsão confusa que fizeste. Prevês precipitação entre 5mm e 30mm e dizes que vai estar dentro da média?


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Out 2009 às 15:28)

N_Fig disse:


> Mas que previsão confusa que fizeste. Prevês precipitação entre 5mm e 30mm e dizes que vai estar dentro da média?



Confusa não tem nada, isso foi a minha previsão para o Mês de Setembro se consultares todas as estações existentes no Algarve vais chegar à conclusão que a maior parte ficou nos valores médios para este mês. No geral ficaram na média e onde choveu mais e que ficou bem acima da média foi em Alte choveu 68 mm onde choveu menos foi na faixa litoral entre Faro e Tavira, o resto está tudo dentro da média.


----------



## N_Fig (4 Out 2009 às 17:45)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Confusa não tem nada, isso foi a minha previsão para o Mês de Setembro se consultares todas as estações existentes no Algarve vais chegar à conclusão que a maior parte ficou nos valores médios para este mês. No geral ficaram na média e onde choveu mais e que ficou bem acima da média foi em Alte choveu 68 mm onde choveu menos foi na faixa litoral entre Faro e Tavira, o resto está tudo dentro da média.



Peço desculpa, eu estava a dizer que entre 5mm e 30mm não é média de Portugal, não estava a perceber que te estavas a referir só ao Algarve.


----------



## Aurélio (18 Out 2009 às 16:30)

Boa tarde !!

Analisando as previsões parece que existe uma certa tendencia para que o período Novembro - Fevereiro seja entre normal a chuvoso, em especial no periodo Dezembro - Fevereiro.
Teoria esta corroborada pelos restantes modelos de previsão sazonal tal como MetOffice (Outubro a Dezembro) entre outros !!

Actualização da previsão sazonal do NOAA para quem estiver interessado:

3 Meses - Hemisfério Norte




Mensal - Hemisfério Norte




Mensal - Europa





Fiquem bem e um abraço, 

Aurélio Carvalho,


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Out 2009 às 18:07)

Aurélio disse:


> Boa tarde !!
> 
> Analisando as previsões parece que existe uma certa tendencia para que o período Novembro - Fevereiro seja entre normal a chuvoso, em especial no periodo Dezembro - Fevereiro.
> Teoria esta corroborada pelos restantes modelos de previsão sazonal tal como MetOffice (Outubro a Dezembro) entre outros !!
> ...



Aurélio, muito sinceramente, gostaria de acreditar nisso; melhor ainda, gostaria que tal acontecesse!


----------



## JPedroMR (18 Out 2009 às 18:38)

Custa-me um bocado a crer, mas espero mesmo que o Aurélio tenha razão.

Isto às vezes muda completamente de um dia para o outro, quanto mais em meses.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Out 2009 às 20:41)

Tem falhado imenso, mas aqui fica:







Fonte: LaMeteo


----------



## MSantos (18 Out 2009 às 21:15)

Essas previsões sazonais são positivas mas normalmente são pouco fiáveis


----------



## Aurélio (18 Out 2009 às 22:11)

Boa noite, 

Por falar em mudança de um dia ou outro, de ontem para hoje ...fizeram alterações brutais dado que tiraram imensa dessa precipitação e agora já está mais pro lado do normal a seco, do que do normal a chuvoso !! 
Não se pode ligar a muito a estas previsões senão como uma tendencia, por isso resolvi colocar as imagens e dentro de 15 dias volto a fazer o mesmo !!

Cumprimentos, 
Aurélio Carvalho


----------



## meteo (18 Out 2009 às 23:40)

POis.Eu aqui fazer um palpite á sorte para o próximo Outono devo ter semelhante probabilidade de acertar que nessas previsões sazonais.
É uma boa tentativa de prever o que vem ai,mas por vezes,não raras, prevsões de uma grande chuvada, a 10 dias de distancia não sabemos se vai parar a Portugal ou toda para o Oceano.Ou seja podemos levar com 100mm de precipitação,ou 0. Eles conseguirem acertar isso,ou perto a meses de distancia é de genio!


----------



## Aurélio (19 Out 2009 às 15:47)

Boa tarde !!
Antes de mais analisar a evolução do modelo NOAA ao longo dos ultimos meses, mês a mês !!
Outubro - este mês que será seco no final ... a ñão ser que haja diluvio nos proximos 2 dias e no ultimo dia do mês, foi sempre apresentado como sendo seco a normal, nunca tendendo para o chuvoso a muito chuvoso !!
Novembro - este mês tem apresentado uma grande constancia e acho que pode ser aquele mais água pode meter, pois tem apresentado nos ultimos meses uma grande inconsistencia colocando bloqueio no Mediterraneo, e depressão a Noroeste, havendo uma guerra entre estes dois sistemas. Se tal assim for poderemos ter uma forte currente entre Sudoeste/Sueste e um mês acima da média em termos de temperatura e normal a seco no sul, e normal a chuvoso mais no Norte !!

Dezembro - este mês ao longo dos meses tem apresentado uma grande consistencia fortalecendo as anomalias positivas na região abaixo dos Açores estendo-se até á Madeira e a precipitação tem sido prevista como sendo chuvoso a muito chuvoso a Norte e normal no sul !!

Janeiro - este mês tem variado imenso, mas exite uma certa tendencia para já para um NAO negativo estando dependente tal do fenomeno El Nino sendo que se este ficar demasiado intenso não irá favorecer o Bloqueio a Norte, o que seria mau para nós que queremos chuva e para os doidos dos Britanicos que no site do Netweather estão louco por ter um NAO - e consequentemente tempo mais frio para eles em especial na parte Leste. 

Fevereiro - tanto tempo que falta, mas deve seguir a tendencia de janeiro.

Março - excessivamente longe;

Queria somente chamar a atenção ás temperaturas na Europa, que prometem neste Outono/Inverno ser superiores á média na parte Ocidental e Reino Unido (parte Oeste) e inferiores á média na parte Central fundamentalmente, isto no período Dezembro-Fevereiro.

Resumo: Como tal não vejo prevalença de AA a oeste de portugal estando nós mais dependentes do posicionamento dos AntiCiclones que no Outono deverá estar no mediterraneo e sul Açores/Madeira e sul de Portugal (Novembro e Dezembro) e Janeiro  a Março nas latitudes mais a norte !!

O ideal seria o JetStream que se intensifará nas baixas latitudes dos EUA conseguisse chegar ao Sul de Portugal o que era a meu ver a cereja no topo do bolo !!

Para ser sincero já vi isto mais favorável, mas por outro lado tb já vi mais desfavorável !!

Espero que o El Nino não fique demasiado forte, porque pelo menos as temperaturas na Europa parece influenciar !!

Nada como ver as previsões a 10 dias que isto está sempre a mudar e geralmente para pior !! (em relação ao sul de Portugal) 

Cumprimentos, Aurélio Carvalho


----------



## Aurélio (19 Out 2009 às 15:50)

meteo disse:


> POis.Eu aqui fazer um palpite á sorte para o próximo Outono devo ter semelhante probabilidade de acertar que nessas previsões sazonais.
> É uma boa tentativa de prever o que vem ai,mas por vezes,não raras, prevsões de uma grande chuvada, a 10 dias de distancia não sabemos se vai parar a Portugal ou toda para o Oceano.Ou seja podemos levar com 100mm de precipitação,ou 0. Eles conseguirem acertar isso,ou perto a meses de distancia é de genio!



Tens toda a razão em relação a isso .... e isso duvido que eles consigam prever teriam que ser geniais. Olha um exemplo disso já agora o mês de Janeiro. Mas como disse no Post Anterior não espero bloqueios a Oeste este ano, somente a Leste e Norte e Sudoeste de portugal !!
nada como ir acompanhando as previsões a 10 dias para esclarecer as dúvidas !!


----------



## David sf (20 Out 2009 às 14:07)

Vejam as diferenças.

Previsão da T2m a 8 de Outubro:






[/URL][/IMG]

Agora a previsão que lá está hoje, com data de 19 de Outubro:






[/URL][/IMG]

A Europa Central teria uma anomalia muito posítiva. Agora tem uma anomalia negativa. O norte da Europa o contrário. Até dá ideia que os mapas são simétricos.
Não esquecer que a 8 de Outubro a generalidade dos modelos de previsão a alguns dias, GFS, ECMWF, etc, já viam a incursão fria na Europa Central.  A previsão sazonal da NOAA não viu o que se ia passar na semana seguinte, como há-de ver mais além? 
Para mim as previsões sazonais não são muito de fiar, apesar de algumas darem uma boa indicação a nível global. Mas a NOAA é um desastre, confio mais no Borda d'Água que neste orgânismo.


----------



## Aurélio (20 Out 2009 às 14:44)

David sf disse:


> Vejam as diferenças.
> 
> Previsão da T2m a 8 de Outubro:
> 
> ...



Se confias no Borda de Água devias saber que eles preveem um Outono/Inverno chuvoso tal como dizem a maior parte dos modelos incluindo o NOAA !!
Se viste as previstos do NOAA os ultimos anos vais ver que eles acertaram nas previsões sempre no geral !!
O problema do NOAA é que fazem previsões mensais também enquanto que os outros fazem apenas trimestrais, do tipo: Outubro/Novembro/Dezembro; Novembro/Dezembro/Janeiro;

Por isso é normal que voces lhes caem mais em cima !!
Por exemplo o ano passado tal como os outros se tivessem a previsão para Janeiro em vez de mensal, tivesse somente Janeiro/Fevereiro/Março teriam acertado de certeza !!!
Em relação ás temperaturas isso é algo em que eles falham imenso, e isto porque que se deve á localização das depressões ou Anticilones previstos, porque tb vai estar sob influências dos ventos que provocam !!

Por isso atenção naquilo que dizem.


----------



## David sf (20 Out 2009 às 15:06)

Aurélio disse:


> Se confias no Borda de Água devias saber que eles preveem um Outono/Inverno chuvoso tal como dizem a maior parte dos modelos incluindo o NOAA !!
> Se viste as previstos do NOAA os ultimos anos vais ver que eles acertaram nas previsões sempre no geral !!
> O problema do NOAA é que fazem previsões mensais também enquanto que os outros fazem apenas trimestrais, do tipo: Outubro/Novembro/Dezembro; Novembro/Dezembro/Janeiro;
> 
> ...



Sites de previsões sazonais mês a mês, alguns só para um determinado país estrangeiro (só previsões feitas por profissionais e/ou orgânismos oficiais, há muitas outras amadoras que podes ver aqui(http://www.science-climat.info/liens.php):

http://www.meteo-centre.fr/previsions-saisonnieres-region-centre.php

http://www.meteolafleche.com/previsionssaisonnieres.html

http://www.meteo-paris.com/france/previsions-saisonnieres.php

http://web.fi.ibimet.cnr.it/seasonal/content.php?page=med_sf&menu=prod

http://www.climaprog.de/website0908001.htm

http://www.meteoworld.de/indexlangsued.htm

http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/cgi-app/reports?MENU=Seasonal-outlook

http://www.netweather.tv/index.cgi?action=longrange;sess=

E aqui um estudo feito para França, comparando a fiabilidade de alguns orgânismos, onde por acaso a NOAA é até das melhores, mas que chega à conclusão que este modelo é mais fiável a 3/4 meses de distância que a 1/2 meses.

http://la.climatologie.free.fr/prevision-saisoniere.xls


----------



## Aurélio (20 Out 2009 às 16:36)

David sf disse:


> Sites de previsões sazonais mês a mês, alguns só para um determinado país estrangeiro (só previsões feitas por profissionais e/ou orgânismos oficiais, há muitas outras amadoras que podes ver aqui(http://www.science-climat.info/liens.php):
> 
> http://www.meteo-centre.fr/previsions-saisonnieres-region-centre.php
> 
> ...




Isto que tu disseste agora em último acertaste em cheio pois é algo que já tinha reparado há muito .... porque quando a previsão entra no próprio mês em que estamos está tudo estragado ....
Senão repare-se: no final de Setembro diziam que Outubro seria seco, mas não demasiado, prai 30% abaixo do normal ... depois entrou Outubro e seria chuvoso e ao longo do mês já era normal a seco !!
Ou seja as variáveis ou a forma como o modelo funciona está calibrado para funcionar melhor a longa distância do que a curta distância !!


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Out 2009 às 18:03)

Aurélio disse:


> Isto que tu disseste agora em último acertaste em cheio pois é algo que já tinha reparado há muito .... porque quando a previsão entra no próprio mês em que estamos está tudo estragado ....
> Senão repare-se: no final de Setembro diziam que Outubro seria seco, mas não demasiado, prai 30% abaixo do normal ... depois entrou Outubro e seria chuvoso e ao longo do mês já era normal a seco !!
> Ou seja as variáveis ou a forma como o modelo funciona está calibrado para funcionar melhor a longa distância do que a curta distância !!



O NOAA faz todas as semanas uma saída nova se o início de Outubro foi chuvoso no Norte, logo na semana seguinte eles colocaram o Outubro chuvoso, como depois veio uma semana seca voltaram a colocar mês seco. Os meses que não têm sofrido alterações bruscas é o mês de Dezembro e de Fevereiro normal a chuvoso sempre.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Out 2009 às 18:43)

Boa tarde !! Então aproveitaram o Verão para ir para a praia? 
Comeram muitas castanhas? 

Brincadeiras á parte para quem acreditar ou para quem não acreditar aqui está a previsão sazonal actualizada !!

3 Meses:





Mensal: Hemisfério Norte





Mensal: Europa




Como podem verificar para quem vive mais a sul, olhando para o "Mensal: Hemisfério Norte", não se deve safar lá muito bem pois tanto Novembro/Dezembro para além do bloqueio no Nordeste da Europa que já aparece nos modelos a 15 dias, também existe um bloqueio na zona da Madeira, que poderá ou não afectar tb o Sul de Portugal!

Janeiro e Fevereiro que ainda estão tremendamente indefinidos o bloqueio tende para ser mais para o Norte da Europa/Gronelândia provocando uma inversão no NAO para negativo e podendo fazer descer as depressões para as latitudes mais baixas ... depois está imensamente longe !!

Agora quem quiser acreditar acredita.... 
Outubro a mim parece-me que acertaram quase em cheio ... olhando para o final de Setembro pois este modelo quando entra no próprio mês funciona muito mal como já sabem !!
No final de Setembro diziam que seria seco ... mas não demasiado, cerca de 80% do valor normal !!
Acertaram mais ou menos pronto ... analisando anteriormente !!

PS: Eu para ser sincero não estou a gostar lá muito do aspecto disto, pois gostava das coisas melhor definidas pois se em Novembro e Dezembro o bloqueio a nordeste é bom e pode permitir uma inversão do NAO e empurrar as depressões mais para sul, o AA colocando de forma a afectar o sul de Portugal tb não seria bom para nós que estamos aqui no Sul.


----------



## David sf (23 Out 2009 às 19:41)

O índice NAO não é tudo. Neste Outubro o seu valor será negativo, e tivemos um mês relativamente seco (bastante para vocês, algarvios). Nos próximos dias seremos 'atacados' por uma dorsal muito potente, mas mais ou menos à nossa latitude, perto dos Açores, há bastante ar frio e uma depressão bastante interessante. Para além de um NAO negativo temos também de ter sorte da 'descarga' de ar polar dar-se sobre nós. Geralmente quando há bloqueio a latitudes elevadas o índice NAO é negativo, pois as depressões só podem descer. Como a tendência é haver altas pressões mais a norte (e nesta tendência eu acredito, uma vez que tem sido mostrada consistentemente por vários organismos), deveremos ter um Inverno com NAO negativo. Mas também o de 2004/2005 (os meses de Outubro, Novembro, Fevereiro e Março) assim foi e deu no que deu.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Out 2009 às 19:57)

David sf disse:


> O índice NAO não é tudo. Neste Outubro o seu valor será negativo, e tivemos um mês relativamente seco (bastante para vocês, algarvios). Nos próximos dias seremos 'atacados' por uma dorsal muito potente, mas mais ou menos à nossa latitude, perto dos Açores, há bastante ar frio e uma depressão bastante interessante. Para além de um NAO negativo temos também de ter sorte da 'descarga' de ar polar dar-se sobre nós. Geralmente quando há bloqueio a latitudes elevadas o índice NAO é negativo, pois as depressões só podem descer. Como a tendência é haver altas pressões mais a norte (e nesta tendência eu acredito, uma vez que tem sido mostrada consistentemente por vários organismos), deveremos ter um Inverno com NAO negativo. Mas também o de 2004/2005 (os meses de Outubro, Novembro, Fevereiro e Março) assim foi e deu no que deu.



Pois o que acontece é que o NAO é medido pela diferença de pressão entre os Açores e algures ali perto da Gronelândia !! Contudo existe quem defenda que deveria ser entre o referido ponto e Gibraltar !!
Não sabia que o Inverno de 2004/2005 tinha sido com NAO negativo e tb estavamos com El Nino (parece existir certa relação entre eles) ... Existe muita gente a dizer isso noutros Foruns, mas dependendo da sua intensidade e momento angular (não sei o que isso é ... mas deve ter a ver com o seu posicionamento relativamente a qualquer coisa ).
Mas tb em 2004/2005 os modelos todos previram um Outono/Inverno extremamente seco e foi isso que aconteceu .... 
Mas estive agora a olhar nos arquivos e não vejo como pode ter sido negativo 
As pressões nos Açores foram sempre ultra-fortes !!

Ainda em relação ao que estava a dizer um NAO negativo é meio caminho andado para um bom Inverno nas latitudes mais a sul, mas se o Jet desse uma ajudinha dava jeito !!
Por outro se o dito bloqueio a Norte tb for demasiado forte poderemos ter uma forte depressão nos Açores com prai 985 mb e termos um bloqueio a norte e um mais Anti_Ciclone na Escandinávia estendo-se até Portugal como vai acontecer nos proximos tempos.
Um forte NAO em vez um ligeiro é sempre o ideal, mas para ser sincero já vi isto mais favorável para que tal aconteça.


----------



## David sf (23 Out 2009 às 20:00)

Aurélio disse:


> Pois o que acontece é que o NAO é medido pela diferença de pressão entre os Açores e algures ali perto da Gronelândia !! Contudo existe quem defenda que deveria ser entre o referido ponto e Gibraltar !!
> Não sabia que o Inverno de 2004/2005 tinha sido com NAO negativo e tb estavamos com El Nino (parece existir certa relação entre eles) ... Existe muita gente a dizer isso noutros Foruns, mas dependendo da sua intensidade e momento angular (não sei o que isso é ... mas deve ter a ver com o seu posicionamento relativamente a qualquer coisa ).
> Mas tb em 2004/2005 os modelos todos previram um Outono/Inverno extremamente seco e foi isso que aconteceu ....
> Mas estive agora a olhar nos arquivos e não vejo como pode ter sido negativo
> As pressões nos Açores foram sempre ultra-fortes !!



Outubro e Novembro foi muito negativo, tornou-se positiva em Dezembro e Janeiro, foi ligeiramente negativa em Fevereiro e muito negativa, -3.3, em Março.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Out 2009 às 20:12)

O problema é que ás vezes os AA são tantos ao mesmo tempo e isto bloqueia tudo ...
Por acaso Outubro de 2004 aqui no Algarve até foi chuvoso !!


----------



## David sf (23 Out 2009 às 20:22)

Histórico do NAO

polarmet.mps.ohio-state.edu/NAO


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Out 2009 às 23:16)

Aurélio disse:


> O problema é que ás vezes os AA são tantos ao mesmo tempo e isto bloqueia tudo ...
> Por acaso Outubro de 2004 aqui no Algarve até foi chuvoso !!



Olha que não foi Aurélio, olha que não foi, o Outubro foi chuvoso em todo o país e abaixo da normal no Algarve foi seco a normal, Faro só tem 37.5 mm nesse Outubro de 2004.

Os anos mais chuvosos no Algarve foi sempre negativa, excepção Dezembro de 1992 foi positiva, em Dezembro de 1989 mês que choveu cerca de 500 mm a NAO foi bastante negativa.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Out 2009 às 23:30)

David sf disse:


> Histórico do NAO
> 
> polarmet.mps.ohio-state.edu/NAO



Excelente site ..... 
Será somente impressão minha ou 1876 terá sido um ano demoniaco .... 
Em termos de NAO negativo os finais do SEC. XIX parece ter sido demoniaco, com valores de NAO de -5,0 ou até mesmo de -7 num mes de Outubro;
No ano de 1876 Novembro teve -5,4 o que para esse mês deve ter sido medonho assim como Dezembro que se seguiu.

Aliás parece que tivemos mais ou menos 30 anos Muito chuvosos no final do sec. XIX, depois mais ou menos secos nos seguintes 30 anos, provalmente com os anos 6 e 9 habitualmente chuvosos, depois mais uns trintões assim, assim e depois mais 30 anos chuvosos .... e agora parece que entramos numa fase mais seca ou não !!
Parece haver mais ou menos uma flutuação de 30 anos em termos de NAO positivo ou negativo e acho que agora supostamente deveriamos estar a entrar na fase negativa do NAO !!

Não liguem muito ao que disse mas li exaustivamente o site acima mencionado e tive essa ideia !!
O NAO tb flutua entre o Outono e o Inverno ... 
Mas são apenas pequenas considerações, não quer dizer que seja um ciclo .....
Mas destaco claramente esses anos a partir dos anos 70 do sec. XIX, impressionantes os valores do NAO em alguns casos !!!

Terá sido 1876 o ano mais chuvoso de sempre nomeadamente no seu Outono ???


----------



## Aurélio (24 Out 2009 às 12:30)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Olha que não foi Aurélio, olha que não foi, o Outubro foi chuvoso em todo o país e abaixo da normal no Algarve foi seco a normal, Faro só tem 37.5 mm nesse Outubro de 2004.
> 
> Os anos mais chuvosos no Algarve foi sempre negativa, excepção Dezembro de 1992 foi positiva, em Dezembro de 1989 mês que choveu cerca de 500 mm a NAO foi bastante negativa.



Tenho usado a estação sempre de São Brás de Alportel porque tem os dados actualizados até agora .... as restantes deixaram de transmitir ou desde de 2001 ou 2008 ... Enfim !!

O que acontece é que quando as chuvas vem de oeste ou Noroeste as estações da serra registam sempre mais precipitação e deve ter sido isso que aconteceu em Outubro de 2004 !!

Quanto ao facto do NAO ser negativo em Outubro, Abril, Maio ou Setembro pouca importancia lhe dou !!
Importantes é os valores do NAO na época entre Novembro e Fevereiro, ou, Novembro a Março !!


----------



## Aurélio (30 Out 2009 às 09:19)

Será só impressão minha ... ou estamos numa fase de corte geral de precipitação que o tempo é de seca ...

O que acabei é muito vago mas parece-me cada vez mais que os modelos de previsão estão-se juntando ao MetOffice e assim será o "Deja Vu" á precipitação aqui para nosso cantinho ... 
Mas isso no dia 1 de Novembro voltaremos a falar sobre isso ...

Neste momento já não me está a agradar nada algumas conjunturas que se estão formando !!

Isto porque essas linhas de altas pressões previstas a norte estão imensa vontade de cortar a linhas de baixas de pressões que supostamente atravessaria o Atlântico rumo ao Mediterrâneo ....

Já vi isto muito melhor ... mas dia 1 Novembro falaremos então quando já terei mais previsões concretas


----------



## Aurélio (6 Nov 2009 às 18:22)

Previsão sazonal do NOAA actualizada a 06/11/2009 para quem estiver interessado:


----------



## irpsit (7 Nov 2009 às 12:23)

Costumo seguir as previsões do Joe Bastardi do Accuweather.com que costumam ser bastante correctas.
Para este Inverno prevêm temperaturas bem abaixo da média para a maioria da Europa, com o posicionamento do anticiclone na Escandinávia. Ou seja, tempo frio e seco para Portugal.

Quem sabe propício a queda de neve a cotas baixas tal como no ano passado.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Nov 2009 às 15:58)

irpsit disse:


> Costumo seguir as previsões do Joe Bastardi do Accuweather.com que costumam ser bastante correctas.
> Para este Inverno prevêm temperaturas bem abaixo da média para a maioria da Europa, com o posicionamento do anticiclone na Escandinávia. Ou seja, tempo frio e seco para Portugal.
> 
> Quem sabe propício a queda de neve a cotas baixas tal como no ano passado.




Desculpa mas não foi nada disso !!

Vê o vídeo com muito mais atenção :
http://www.accuweather.com/video-on-...eo=46727180001

Ao ires acompanhando a previsão dele podes verificar que ele preve o Jet tremendamente a sul e altas pressões basicamente em toda a Europa do Norte mas fundamentalmente onde nos interessa ..algures entre a Gronelândia , Islandia e Reino Unido !!
Quanto a temperaturas ele apenas preve tempo bastante frio na segunda metade do Inverno la´mais pro meio de Janeiro e principalmente Fevereiro afectando quase a Europa inteira no mês de Fevereiro ...

Para mim a parte que eu gosto mais é que dá precipitação acima da média no Inverno para Peninsula Ibérica e Mediterrâneo !!
Acho que ele referia-se tb a este caso entre Novembro e Fevereiro !!

Gostei de ver o Jet tão a sul e vindo de Sudoeste !!


----------



## David sf (10 Nov 2009 às 12:59)

David sf disse:


> Vejam as diferenças.
> 
> Previsão da T2m a 8 de Outubro:
> 
> ...



Não vou pôr as cartas que não estou com muito tempo, mas na Europa Oriental voltou a acontecer exactamente o mesmo este mês ao nível das T2m.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Nov 2009 às 23:02)

David sf disse:


> Não vou pôr as cartas que não estou com muito tempo, mas na Europa Oriental voltou a acontecer exactamente o mesmo este mês ao nível das T2m.



Eu pessoalmente não ligo ás previsões de temperaturas nem foi algo que ligasse nem ao NOAA nem a nenhum !!
Mas garanto-te uma coisa eles acertam muito mais em precipitação, olhando a 2/3 meses de distancia do que nas temperaturas em falham quase sempre (mas tb acho esta parte mais dificil).
Não vale a pena criticares pois andamos ás voltas e falamos sempre o mesmo, 
Vá um abraço, 
E não olho somente a um modelo ... mas diversos modelos e comparo-os !!


----------

